# Mango most- Honey Mango



## MHD (9/8/19)

Good evening ladies and gents,
Has anyone ever mixed a mango flavour thats exact or close to ‘Mango Most- Honey Mango’?
(Found out it’s a malaysian brand)

Thanks in advance
Regards


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/8/19)

You could try this Horny Mango clone by Riccardo. He says that it is close.

https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1840495/Horny Mango Clone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MHD (11/8/19)

Thanks @Puff the Magic Dragon 
Is it same as pic below...


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/8/19)

MHD said:


> Thanks @Puff the Magic Dragon
> Is it same as pic below...



It is described as " close to the original Horny Mango by Hornyflava."


----------



## MHD (12/8/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> It is described as " close to the original Horny Mango by Hornyflava."


Thanks bru

Reactions: Like 1


----------

